
Ping Identity Files for IPO - nabaraz
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1679826/000104746919004829/a2239513zs-1.htm
======
notlukesky
Let’s see how this plays out. Ping is actually quite legacy when compared to
new-generation players (having worked in the identity and access management
space for over 15 years for multiple vendors and system integrators etc.) like
Okta, Onelogin and SAASPASS. Centrify is also quite clunky to manage but they
are trying to revamp themselves as both Centrify and Idaptive.

The real legacy products are IBM, Oracle and CA and they will be extinct in
the next five years. So all Ping has to do is get churn customers from the
legacies, while the whole market is growing at a rapid pace.

